# New 2.1 Kit



## <<Onafets>> (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey guys,
I'm looking at some new 2.1 speakers as my pioneers are lacking in the bass department. I was looking at these (Swan M50W)
http://www.theaudioinsider.com/product_info.php?p=swan-m50w&products_id=167
or these (Logitech Z623)
http://www.logitech.com/en-au/speakers-audio/home-pc-speakers/devices/7321
but I'm not sure which sound better/are more bass heavy. I mainly listen to dubstep and hardstyle but they do need to be fairly versatile as well for other genres. I still do a bit of gaming but I don't think that the THX makes that much of a difference considering im still running onboard sound. Any pointers?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm personally a Logitech fan, but both of those kits look pretty good.  I would get the Logitech though.  I have one of their lower end 5.1 systems and it rocks.


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks  I'm gonna go with the logitech. Ebay awayyyy!


----------



## slyfox2151 (Nov 26, 2011)

logitek is known to be bass heavy... so it should serve you well.... but keep in mind they are cheap speakers, so dont expect too much in terms of clarity.


but im sure you will love them.



i have owned the Z-5500s and the Z-2300s.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 27, 2011)

The Swan M50W is much better.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 27, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> The Swan M50W is much better.



For sure.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 27, 2011)

I don't have any experience with the Swan M50W but I do own a pair of Swan M10 speakers. the M50W satellites use a 0.75" tweeter to reproduce highs and 3.5" mid range driver to reproduce mid tones. 

the Z623 satellites use a 2.5" full range driver to reproduce both. Logitech subwoofers are overpowered and muddy which makes them a less than ideal choice for dubstep.

THX has different standards for PC hardware and you can do better with a calibration.


----------

